
How to negociate (with a big corp) to be allowed to keep a side-project? - LBarret
I have a sizeable project I have been working on and off for the last 2 years. It might be commercially viable but it won&#x27;t make a lot of money.<p>A few weeks ago, a big corp approached me with an interesting job offer but AFAIK, they are not very tolerant for side-projects. I am wondering how to negociate with them on this.<p>A few things:
- My side project has no connection at all with the corp&#x27;s market. 
- the position is in R&amp;D, but the tech has nothing to do with my project.
- I have no problem stopping my other consulting activities.
======
brudgers
I'd recommend listening to this podcast:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2016/06/03/kalzumeus-podcast-
episod...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2016/06/03/kalzumeus-podcast-
episode-12-salary-negotiation-with-josh-
doody/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=kalzumeus-podcast-
episode-12-salary-negotiation-with-josh-doody)

It's on negotiation in general, not just salary.

------
i0nutzb
> they are not very tolerant for side-projects.

So... they have control over your _personal_ life/time? And you agree with
this? Hopefully they pay you a LOT of money...

If your project doesn't compete with E-corp in any way, probably is not even
worth mentioning it?

